# Australia, seriously what the hell?



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.wetpapernews.com/index.p...roaring-success&catid=34:local-news&Itemid=63


I really hope you all are writing your government and telling them no way.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

lol.... i guess its not just uk that think up of stupid laws, if these politicians are so bored thay have to think up these things maybe they should go do comunity service or something usefull!

most of these so called politicians are not worth the froth from my urine


----------



## diduknowthat (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh goodness, it's like the Great Firewall of China...Australia edition!


----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 17, 2009)

Australia has always had retarded censorship laws, but that would seriously make me move if I lived there. That article reads like something outta the Soviet Union too.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> lol.... i guess its not just uk that think up of stupid laws, if these politicians are so bored thay have to think up these things maybe they should go do comunity service or something usefull!
> 
> most of these so called politicians are not worth the froth from my urine



I bet the UK is next.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I bet the UK is next.



well atleast i can say "we wernt 1st" lol


----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 17, 2009)

doubt you're the last either.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

I bet 10 Internet dollars that the UK is next heh


----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 17, 2009)

diduknowthat said:


> Oh goodness, it's like the Great Firewall of China...Australia edition!



Great Barrier Wall


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I bet 10 Internet dollars that the UK is next heh



i bet you a photo of my middle finger we are not


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> i bet you a photo of my middle finger we are not



That is not a fair wager, 10 Internet dollars is worth more than that pic


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> That is not a fair wager, 10 Internet dollars is worth more than that pic



well ill give you a picture of my lilly white a*** hahahahaha....


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> well ill give you a picture of my lilly white a*** hahahahaha....



Hmm, could be worth money if you ever decide to run for office....OK wager accepted!


----------



## Shane (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> lol.... i guess its not just uk that think up of stupid laws, if these politicians are so bored thay have to think up these things maybe they should go do comunity service or something usefull!
> 
> most of these so called politicians are not worth the froth from my urine



Yea i believe they also planned something like this for us in the Uk,along with our ISPs wanting to feed adds through to us depending on what we look at the most.....a way of making more money for the ISPs.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

i am mentally limited in capacity so no chance of that happenin


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> i am mentally limited in capacity so no chance of that happenin



Take a closer look at all politicians, they aren't geniuses.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Take a closer look at all politicians, they aren't geniuses.



yes but they have the walk and look of geniuses, i cant pull that off....

i mean come on, somethings just cant be done!!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 17, 2009)

> The aim of the internet filter, as told by our glorious leader, is to protect children from harmful online content, which according to newspolls is linked to up to 87% of childhood depression


Wow........ O Big Brother, where art thou?


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> Wow........



Think about the children!!!!!!

Yeah you know because before the Internet was around, depression never ever existed....


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 17, 2009)

i can feel internet tax coming on, thats the next money making sceme

the goverment will make out that they have to take these messures (police internet) than slap a tax on us to pay for them.....

its happening


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> yes but they have the walk and look of geniuses, i cant pull that off....
> 
> i mean come on, somethings just cant be done!!



Go here for some motivation

www.zombo.com


----------



## aviation_man (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh please you all are just mad cause they'll block those 'special' photos....


----------



## diduknowthat (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Think about the children!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah you know because before the Internet was around, depression never ever existed....



It did, just 87% less!


----------



## Respital (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I bet 10 Internet dollars that the UK is next heh



I see your 10 Internet dollars and raise you *one Internets*.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

Here you go Aussies, don't use it all in one place


----------



## Shane (Dec 17, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> i can feel internet tax coming on, thats the next money making sceme




Yup thats alistair darlings idea...They want to tax us for everything these days...were probably the country in the world that pays the most tax 

They will tax us to use our own toilet next....

I heard this internet tax will be an additional £6 a month,Thats on top of of whatever you pay for your isp aswell for your connection,So for me it will be £43 a month!

Currently pay £37 p/m for a 20mb connection.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Yup thats alistair darlings idea...They want to tax us for everything these days...were probably the country in the world that pays the most tax
> 
> They will tax us to use our own toilet next....



Some "more social" European countries take up to 65% of your pay in taxes.


----------



## Respital (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Here you go Aussies, don't use it all in one place



Nullified, user is has insufficient privileges to give out said coupon.


----------



## mega10169 (Dec 17, 2009)

Since when is it the government jobs to "protect the children"? The whole thing is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## ganzey (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL, no pr0n for Australia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> http://www.wetpapernews.com/index.p...roaring-success&catid=34:local-news&Itemid=63
> 
> 
> I really hope you all are writing your government and telling them no way.



Welcome to the future....soon the rest of the world will do this kind of stuff. We are prisoners with invisible bars and the box is getting smaller and smaller one step here another there till its a 6x6 with no room to breath.

The US is trying to pass such laws as well and Obama recently went to go talk about "world laws" which would render our constitution useless thus allow any law they want to be made and any freedom removed.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Welcome to the future....soon the rest of the world will do this kind of stuff. We are prisoners with invisible bars and the box is getting smaller and smaller one step here another there till its a 6x6 with no room to breath.
> 
> The US is trying to pass such laws as well and Obama recently went to go talk about "world laws" which would render our constitution useless thus allow any law they want to be made and any freedom removed.



Did you read about when Obama went to China and said that China should not censor or filter the Internet?  That was just recently.


----------



## Springy182 (Dec 17, 2009)

You DO realize "wetpapernews" is a fake satirical news website, right?

Read any of these articles and take them seriously, I dare you 

http://www.wetpapernews.com/index.p...-study-says-yes&catid=35:world-news&Itemid=57

http://www.wetpapernews.com/index.p...lic&catid=41:entertainment-news-wpn&Itemid=59

http://www.wetpapernews.com/index.p...-traffic-lights&catid=34:local-news&Itemid=63

http://www.wetpapernews.com/index.p...e-really-saying&catid=35:world-news&Itemid=57

They are instituting a filter but it's not like the wetpapernews article

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091215/ap_on_hi_te/as_tec_australia_internet_filter


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 17, 2009)

Springy182 said:


> You DO realize "wetpapernews" is a fake satirical news website, right?
> 
> Read any of these articles and take them seriously, I dare you
> 
> ...



I know it is a fake news article but the news is real, Australia is getting a filter...

Also, why would the government not build cases against scammers and spammers if they really wanted to protect their citizens from the evils of the Internet?


----------



## OvenMaster (Dec 17, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Did you read about when Obama went to China and said that China should not censor or filter the Internet?  That was just recently.


Right, but that was so China might learn to censor the internet the *American* way!


----------



## ganzey (Dec 17, 2009)

OvenMaster said:


> Right, but that was so China might learn to censor the internet the *American* way!



whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## OvenMaster (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.infowars.com/obama-ag-choice-advocated-censoring-internet/
http://www.spectacle.org/freespch/faq.html
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000442.html
http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2008/060508bradner.html


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 18, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Did you read about when Obama went to China and said that China should not censor or filter the Internet?  That was just recently.



Obama did that purely to show how big he thinks he is....we should have no say over another countries policies. We need to stay out of other peoples business.



OvenMaster said:


> http://www.infowars.com/obama-ag-choice-advocated-censoring-internet/
> http://www.spectacle.org/freespch/faq.html
> http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000442.html
> http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2008/060508bradner.html



The funny part is one of his political points was to make sure the internet was neutral...so much for being neutral.


What is really scary is this.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...nhagen-deal-violate-constitution-critics-say/

If this goes by without being fought and won what will they do next? 

It always starts small like "save the children" we will filter your internet but tomorrow they might just block you from ANYTHING that isn't in "their" best interest.


----------



## ganzey (Dec 18, 2009)

ooo, nice avvy twist


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 18, 2009)

actually, I think there are a few smart people in the government that realize a few things...

First and foremost, filtering the Internet will give them less control over it.  Look at China, so many proxies and encrypted searching go on over there, there is no way for the government to spy on the people.  In the UK, when they started going after people for torrents, now 40% of all traffic is encrypted now.  They can't see what is going on.  Not filtering it allows for more transparency and more track-able data.


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 18, 2009)

ganzey said:


> ooo, nice avvy twist



Thank you....though I wish the avatars were 150x150 (seeing as there is PLENTY of space for it)

Her smile is what got me ^-^


----------



## Candy (Dec 18, 2009)

Its absolutely ridiculous. Its going to cost something like AUD$43 million for this filter, why not put it towards something useful? Like giving rural areas decent internet, improving out health system etc. etc. They're not protecting anyone they're just limiting our already stuffed up internet services. 90% of people don't want it and know its not going to help, the other 10% are ignorant fools, Stephan Conroy is an ignorant fool!

I think most people know that there are no child pornography sites and it is shared over closed networks and chatrooms, so the majority of sites that get blocked will be totally safe websites.  

If parents are so worried about what their children do on the internet, don't let them use it without supervision! Limit their time and lock computers so they can't use it when your not home.

Stephan Conroy obviously thinks he's some big hero who's going to save all the children, I've got nothing against saving children, just do it in a way that actually works.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 18, 2009)

Candy said:


> Its absolutely ridiculous. Its going to cost something like AUD$43 million for this filter, why not put it towards something useful? Like giving rural areas decent internet, improving out health system etc. etc. They're not protecting anyone they're just limiting our already stuffed up internet services. 90% of people don't want it and know its not going to help, the other 10% are ignorant fools, Stephan Conroy is an ignorant fool!
> 
> I think most people know that there are no child pornography sites and it is shared over closed networks and chatrooms, so the majority of sites that get blocked will be totally safe websites.
> 
> ...



Exactly and I agree.  If you are worried about your kid, download K-9 protection.  It is free and open source and will filter your child's internet.



> Obama did that purely to show how big he thinks he is....we should have no say over another countries policies. We need to stay out of other peoples business.



Can't say I don't disagree, but America has been sticking their nose in other country's affairs for a very long time, way before you and I were even born.  Obama himself I am not too scared of, as he seems to be reasonable.   Holder on the other hand, is a guy I do not like at all.


----------



## kc-atl (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeppers this is what happens when countries elect the liberals to run their countries. just like our country we have a bunch of liberals running our country in the ground by restricting our freedoms and taxing us to death..... God Help Us..


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 18, 2009)

Candy said:


> Its absolutely ridiculous. Its going to cost something like AUD$43 million for this filter, why not put it towards something useful? Like giving rural areas decent internet, improving out health system etc. etc. They're not protecting anyone they're just limiting our already stuffed up internet services.!....QUOTE]
> 
> Yup. Most of rural Australia are either on Dial-up or satellite, and most of populated Australia is on ADSL +2 but very limited (mostly 25g month plans) even though it's all software based. Telstra will not let anyone else have faster internet than them and they are really slow, Kevin Rudd scrapped the fibre optics plan (we are actually one of -maybe the biggest- miners of sand in the world - which fibre optics are mostly made of - and we don't even get to use it) so we are really limited on internet use already.


----------



## TFT (Dec 18, 2009)

Countries and governments are very afraid of the power the internet has given the ordinary person, we cannot be BS'ted anymore, kept in the dark regarding information, we now know at a touch what is happening in any part of the world and they don't like it.
Allowing any type of filtering can and will lead to information blackout eventually and they are using moral arguments in an underhand way just to get the publics approval.
If allowed it will be a slippery downhill road to big brother.


----------



## linkin (Dec 18, 2009)

And I though the school internet filters were bad enough... you can't just go around limiting what people can do on the internet

1) It's plain wrong
2) I thought the internet was a place free from the rules of society? So much for that.


----------



## kc-atl (Dec 18, 2009)

tft said:


> countries and governments are very afraid of the power the internet has given the ordinary person, we cannot be bs'ted anymore, kept in the dark regarding information, we now know at a touch what is happening in any part of the world and they don't like it.
> Allowing any type of filtering can and will lead to information blackout eventually and they are using moral arguments in an underhand way just to get the publics approval.
> If allowed it will be a slippery downhill road to big brother.



amen!


----------



## lovely? (Dec 23, 2009)

Gonna go read Fahrenheit 451 and wait for the atom bombs to fall. Merry Christmas boys


----------



## Machin3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just read this article and suprisingly, I kinda approve of it. I'm tired of going to websites that "look" safe and turn out to be porn related and such.


----------



## lovely? (Dec 24, 2009)

yes, im sure it hurts you terribly when big boobs pop out of your screen and you had absolutely _nothing_ to do with it


----------



## Respital (Dec 24, 2009)

lovely? said:


> yes, im sure it hurts you terribly when big boobs pop out of your screen and you had absolutely _nothing_ to do with it



Lmao!


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 24, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Just read this article and suprisingly, I kinda approve of it. I'm tired of going to websites that "look" safe and turn out to be porn related and such.



But it is very restrictive, plus the internet shouldn't be restricted (except for actual illegal stuff, but that should be against the owners and such).
Kevin Rudd is turning Australia into a communist country I just know it.


----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 24, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Just read this article and suprisingly, I kinda approve of it. I'm tired of going to websites that "look" safe and turn out to be porn related and such.



"They that can give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."

- Benjamin Franklin


----------

